# Gibraltar



## ecoera (Nov 6, 2019)

Possible job opportunity in Gibraltar. If this comes to fruition then we would be moving. The various questions are in relation to where to live, Gib or Spain? I know the rent on Gib is very high compared to South Coast Spain and inland from the coast. What's it like getting across the border from Spain and back again each day. What about schooling for an 8-year-old. Do we take our UK registered car and can we use it in Spain, if so for how long? I understand that wages are 20% lower than the UK and the cost of living is higher. 
Do any members live in Spain and make the daily commute and back.?
What are the nicest, cheapest areas to live along from Estepona towards LaLinea?
Is it easier to park in LaLinea and walk over the border?
Can you get around on Foot?
What is the cost of utilities, petrol, diesel, broadband, mobile phones, landline, TV in Gibraltar? 
Lots of questions, but so much to consider. If you have experience of any of this or any valuable suggestions please comment.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ecoera said:


> Possible job opportunity in Gibraltar. If this comes to fruition then we would be moving. The various questions are in relation to where to live, Gib or Spain? I know the rent on Gib is very high compared to South Coast Spain and inland from the coast. What's it like getting across the border from Spain and back again each day. What about schooling for an 8-year-old. Do we take our UK registered car and can we use it in Spain, if so for how long? I understand that wages are 20% lower than the UK and the cost of living is higher.
> Do any members live in Spain and make the daily commute and back.?
> What are the nicest, cheapest areas to live along from Estepona towards LaLinea?
> Is it easier to park in LaLinea and walk over the border?
> ...


I can't answer specifics, though I know that many people do cross the border daily to work on Gib & live in Spain. 


If you're British, we don't yet know what implications Brexit might have on this from Jan 2021.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Some years ago I lived in Spain and worked in Gibraltar - I don't think much has changed since then.

Many thousands cross the border to work every day - many of those Brits. It's a bit of a lottery - it can be very easy or take an hour - it's best I think to park in La Linea and walk or cycle over and there are parking facilities available.

If you're reasonably fit it's feasible to get around Gibraltar on foot (or by bike).

Schooling - to make use of Gibraltarian education I believe you have to live in Gibraltar. If you live in Spain then Sotogrande International School has a good reputation (although costly) or use the Spanish State education system.

Where to live is very subjective - Estepona has it all and is probably the limit for commuting up the coast. Else there are other coastal towns - Sabinillas and Sotogrande for instance - some would love to live there - not me. La Linea has a rough reputation but has some nice bits and has a sort of New Town - Santa Margarita which might suit some.

Don't forget inland either - There are loads of commuting Brits in Jimena de la Frontera, and other places such as Alcala de los Gazules are driveable (40 - 45 mins) and much more to my taste.

And it all might change at the end of this year.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

My friend who works there has acquired an electric scooter - parks by the beach in La Linea, no problems going through the border (in either direction) and whizzes across the runway at 25 kph.

If you take your UK registered car and live in Spain you will have to re-register it with Spanish plates. I don't think the cost of living is higher in Spain, quite the opposite, but it obviously depends on your lifestyle. You can rent a 3-bed house inland for under €500 a month.

The post-Brexit agreement signed between UK and Spain over Gibraltar has still not been finalised, but it's 99.9% certain there won't be any problems for the ten thousand or so Spanish residents working on the Rock. Both sides' economies depend on it!


----------



## ecoera (Nov 6, 2019)

Thank you for the replies.


----------



## Aloud (Feb 15, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> If you're British, we don't yet know what implications Brexit might have on this from Jan 2021.


Yes. We still don't have a clue even though Brexit has 'been done' according to the current Conservative Government.

Is the subject of Gibraltar ever on the main Spanish news? As it seems to have been totally forgotten about in the UK. It's all about Ireland.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Aloud said:


> Yes. We still don't have a clue even though Brexit has 'been done' according to the current Conservative Government.
> 
> Is the subject of Gibraltar ever on the main Spanish news? As it seems to have been totally forgotten about in the UK. It's all about Ireland.


Seen 2 articles in UK this week and El Pais had one recently. I am sure there will be lots of sabre rattling when talks begin.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I have just read on another forum this

(Sic) who cares about Gibraltar there not even British 

Answer... but they have U.K. citizenship 

Response..... yea, but I’m talking about origins not citizenship. People who don’t originate from England should not expect anything


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Aloud said:


> Is the subject of Gibraltar ever on the main Spanish news? As it seems to have been totally forgotten about in the UK. It's all about Ireland.


Yes it is, especially on the Andalucia channel. Not sabre-rattling, nobody seriously believes it belongs to Spain. It's about the economy of the region adjacent to the border, known as the Campo de Gibraltar. The two economies are heavily interdependent with thousands of workers crossing the border each day. 

Tobacco smuggling is still a big problem, as it deprives Spain of tax revenuue. Gibraltar promised to raise tobacco prices to narrow the gap and make smuggling less profitable, but I don't think anything has happened yet.


----------

